# black trumpets and chanterelles southern wisconsin



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

Never hunted anything but morels but am planning on trying for some summer/fall mushrooms this year. Anybody from the southern part of the state want to give a good date to start looking...from what I have read so far it is still a couple of weeks away...


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

no trumpets or chanterelles so far. I have found these I think these are parasols


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

and these I think are american parasols


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

not sure what these are white hollow stem and white gills growing in large clusters around small oak trees...


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

anyone know what is happening here...


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

found these two chickens yesterday. looks like one of each type one sulphureus and one cincinnatus



no chanterelles or trumpets sighted


----------



## sully (May 24, 2013)

Those red and white mushrooms are Russala's


----------



## sully (May 24, 2013)

also that white growth on the ground looks like mycelium starting.As for the Fox Valley, I have found about 25 pounds of chicken, 3 pounds of oysters, one blewit, one small chanterelle and one softball sized puffball.


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

Thats what I thought the white stuff was. Is there a way to store the chickens that is good. dehydrate or freeze somehow ?


----------



## sully (May 24, 2013)

I dehydrate all my mushrooms unless there is a small amount then I eat them right away


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

I found a purdy amanita muscaria button today. Also, like 50 or so cinnabar chants and various boletes and russulas I could not I.D. Will post pics if I finger it out, nomsayin'?


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

ok found some trumpets,chanterelles and a bunch of these boletes not sure what they are...where ya at chelios...i am in beloit...


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats Brookie! I am an amateur and don't know what the chubby ones are. I see them in the woods but I don't pick them because I don't want to kill my stupid self lol....


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

p.s. Did you notice any little cinnabars by your patches of chanterelles? I am wondering if anyone else is seeing them.


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

no cinnabars only what is in the picture. I think its still pretty early here in southern wisconsin...


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

found a few tiny cinnabars today...and plenty of trumpets. 3.5 tall and 2.5 across was the biggest.


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

Jack can you ID this for me. It doesnt look like the other chickens I found but was growing out of the ground about 3ft from an oak. It doesn't stain so is it just a pale cinncinatus...it is very thin not thick like the others i found...


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh wow, that is beautiful....


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

my book says that is what they look like when they are mature and no good to eat lol...


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

where do you find the black trumpets?


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

well I am no expert but what I looked for was a patch of mature oaks with not alot of undergrowth. Today I found these large ones in a large flat hilltop of about 40 acres or so of oaks. I walked around for awhile and stayed with it because I was seeing mushrooms just not the right kind. After about an hour or so I found the first pile of trumpets. They were in the areas that were more sparsely covered and there were large areas of 6-12 inch thin grasses. little to no moss today and I didn't find any at the bases of trees. Always about 3-6 ft from the trees so far.I found chicken,yellow and cinnabar chants, and black trumpets all in this small area. If there are chanterelles there are most likely trumpets but you have to be looking. I watched every youtube video I could find for a week on black trumpets just to get used to seeing them.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Brookie


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Also, would they happen to be White Oaks?


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

well this was an area where they had cut down everything that wasn't oak so it was mixed with both red and white with hardly anything else. I didn't pay much attention as to what the mushrooms might have been coming off of because the trees were intermixed pretty well. It seems maybe the white side of the family is better from my 3 weeks of experience lol. So what did that class set u back...was thinking about doing something like that next year...


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Went out today found my first King Bolete. No black trumpets. I did find it by oaks with wispy grasses and in moss. The class set me back $50.00. Seems you know a lot already. you might want to save up and go on a foray, $225.00 or so.


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi brookie, I am in the Fox Valley area. Yesterday we found about 30 or so black trumpets in a park, in the grass by no particular tree. Picked them. Also saw 2 tiny 1 inch chants in same general area, along with russulas and coral fungi and dead man fingers. Weird. Today, elsewhere, found MANY species of boletes and 3 yellow amanitas. The most awesome, however, was a freakin' reishi mushroom!


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

Back out this morning and found more cinnabars and trumpets. The bugs seem to not like the cinnabars as they are almost all good but the yellows are all buggy...unless they are dime sized. I found a very large area of peach colored trumpets. They are still small but next week I should have some really cool photos...I can't wait to go back.I picked a couple of the larger ones..


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

Well while cleaning my huge pile of trumpets I discovered that almost every one of them was worm filled. When I inspected them close I spotted one and after closer inspection of them all they were junk. I suggest looking at the base of the stipe like you are trying to peer through the hole...if there are holes in the wall then they are worm infested...I know some people don't mind but my bug and snake eating days are long over...


----------

